# هل نبؤات المسيح كانت مبهمه في العهد القديم؟



## فؤاد الحزقي (7 مايو 2018)

*في هذا الرابط اسباب رفض اليهود ان يكون يسوع هو المسيح :

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Judaism's_view_of_Jesus#God_is_not_corporeal

سوف اذكر سببين منهم باختصار :

السبب الاول :  ان يكون لله جسد مادي ورفض اليهود عباده بشر على انه الله وهذا يرينا اعتراض اليهود في انجيل يوحنا :

يو 10: 33اجابه اليهود قائلين:«لسنا نرجمك لاجل عمل حسن، بل لاجل تجديف، فانك وانت انسان تجعل نفسك الها»

تحت بند : God is not corporeal الله ليس مادي نقرا :

تشتمل المبادئ الثلاثة عشر للإيمان اليهودي أن الله ليس له جسد وأن المفاهيم المادية لا تنطبق عليه ، وفي كتاب الصلاة "Yigdal" المستخدمة في المعابد اليهودية في جميع أنحاء العالم تقول "ليس له مظهر من الجسد ولا هو جسدي". وإنها عقيدة مركزية لليهودية أن الله لا يمتلك أي خصائص جسدية .

http://www.jewfaq.org/g-d.htm

http://www.ijs.org.au/Beliefs/default.aspx

وتعلم اليهودية أنه هرطقة لأي رجل يدعي أنه الله ، أو جزء من الله ، أو ابن الله الحرفي كما ورد في التلمود الاورشليمي "إذا ادعى رجل أنه الله ، فهو كاذب".

اما السبب الثاني : عدم ايمان اليهود بالثالوث 

في بند Oneness and indivisibility of God وحدانية وعدم قابلية الله للتجزئة

في اليهودية فكرة الله مثل الازدواجية أو الثالوث هي هرطقة وشرك وفقا للمعتقدات اليهودية ، فإن التوراة تستبعد إله الثالوث كما في سفر التثنية (6: 4): "اسمع إسرائيل ، الرب إلهنا ، الرب واحد".

سؤالي هل الله قصد في العهد القديم ان تكون النبؤات عن المسيح مبهمه غير واضحه وغير مفهومه لليهود مثلا لكي يقوموا بصلبه حيث يقول الرسول :

(1 كو 2: 8): الَّتِي لَمْ يَعْلَمْهَا أَحَدٌ مِنْ عُظَمَاءِ هذَا الدَّهْرِ، لأَنْ لَوْ عَرَفُوا لَمَا صَلَبُوا رَبَّ الْمَجْدِ. "

هل كان يعلم الانبياء في العهد القديم الذين تنبؤا عن المسيح انه الله المتجسد ام كانت مبهمه لهم ايضا ؟ ولو كانوا يعرفوا لماذا لم يشرحوها لليهود ام ان الله لم يكن يرغب بهذا في ذلك الوقت ؟

حتى رفض اليهود للثالوث رغم ان من اول سفر التكوين نقرأ فيه "في البدء خلق الوهيم" وهي جمع اله !

هناك اسباب اخرى لرفض اليهود ان يكون يسوع هو المسيح مثل ان نبؤات المسيا لا تنطبق عليه وكذلك حول مفهوم الخطيئة الأصلية ، والولادة العذراء ، والتكفير بالإنابة .. !

والواضح من كلام المسيح مع اليهود انهم لا يفهموا كتب الانبياء ! فماذا كان يفعل الانبياء اذن في العهد القديم ام ليس غايتهم توضيح كلام الله لهم ولم يطلب منهم الله هذا ؟

*


----------



## شاهير (11 مايو 2018)

*الاخ فؤاد 

تقصد تقول (رفض اليهود أن يكون يسوع هو المسيح ) لانه  ليس المسيا المنتظر  الذي كان في مخيلتهم (كمحرر لهم من الرومان وكملك ارضي يرث مملكة داوود ) وليس الله فكيف كان سيظهر الله لهم بدون جسد ؟ 

سلام المسيح 
*


----------



## فؤاد الحزقي (11 مايو 2018)

*سؤالي لماذا كان يفسر اليهود نبؤات المسيا بالعهد القديم بشكل مختلف عن حقيقتها لماذا لم يوضح ويشرح لهم الانبياء النبؤات التي تنبؤا عنها عن المسيح والطقوس والاعياد التي كان ترمز للمسيح في العهد القديم والتي سيتممها بمجيئه ؟

هل كان الله يقصد ان لا يشرحها الانبياء لليهود قديما ولا يفهموها لكي يرفضوا المسيح ويقوموا بصلبه لكي تتم الكفاره ؟

*


----------



## paul iraqe (12 مايو 2018)

فؤاد الحزقي قال:


> *سؤالي لماذا كان يفسر اليهود نبؤات المسيا بالعهد القديم بشكل مختلف عن حقيقتها لماذا لم يوضح ويشرح لهم الانبياء النبؤات التي تنبؤا عنها عن المسيح والطقوس والاعياد التي كان ترمز للمسيح في العهد القديم والتي سيتممها بمجيئه ؟
> 
> هل كان الله يقصد ان لا يشرحها الانبياء لليهود قديما ولا يفهموها لكي يرفضوا المسيح ويقوموا بصلبه لكي تتم الكفاره ؟
> 
> *








*استاذ فؤاد*

*عندي تأمل شخصي حول ما تفضلت به...*

*بالنسبة الى نبؤات العهد القديم كلها واضحة 
*

*ولكن اليهود يمتازون بشيئين هما*

*1- كما وصفهم الكليم موسى بأنهم (شعب عنيد )*

*2- وكما وصفهم سيدنا يسوع المسيح (له كل المجد ) بأنهم يملكون (قساوة القلوب )*

*فلذلك لم يؤمنوا بالسيد المسيح 
*


*مع الشكر والتقدير*
*دمت بكل خير*


----------



## شاهير (19 مايو 2018)

*أخ paul iraqe 
سلام المسيح 

   تقول 1- كما وصفهم الكليم موسى بأنهم (شعب عنيد )

2- وكما وصفهم سيدنا يسوع المسيح (له كل المجد ) بأنهم يملكون (قساوة القلوب )

فلذلك لم يؤمنوا بالسيد المسيح 
اؤيدك في هذا 

ففي متي 23-37 

31فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ تَقَدَّمَ بَعْضُ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ قَائِلِينَ لَهُ:«اخْرُجْ وَاذْهَبْ مِنْ ههُنَا، لأَنَّ هِيرُودُسَ يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَقْتُلَكَ». 32فَقَالَ لَهُمُ: «امْضُوا وَقُولُوا لِهذَا الثَّعْلَبِ: هَا أَنَا أُخْرِجُ شَيَاطِينَ، وَأَشْفِي الْيَوْمَ وَغَدًا، وَفِي الْيَوْمِ الثَّالِثِ أُكَمَّلُ. 33بَلْ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ أَسِيرَ الْيَوْمَ وَغَدًا وَمَا يَلِيهِ، لأَنَّهُ لاَ يُمْكِنُ أَنْ يَهْلِكَ نَبِيٌّ خَارِجًا عَنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ! 34يَا أُورُشَلِيمُ، يَاأُورُشَلِيمُ! يَا قَاتِلَةَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ وَرَاجِمَةَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ إِلَيْهَا، كَمْ مَرَّةٍ أَرَدْتُ أَنْ أَجْمَعَ أَوْلاَدَكِ كَمَا تَجْمَعُ الدَّجَاجَةُ فِرَاخَهَا تَحْتَ جَنَاحَيْهَا، وَلَمْ تُرِيدُوا! 35هُوَذَا بَيْتُكُمْ يُتْرَكُ لَكُمْ خَرَابًا! وَالْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّكُمْ لاَ تَرَوْنَنِي حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ وَقْتٌ تَقُولُونَ فِيهِ: مُبَارَكٌالآتِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ!».

تم خراب اورشليم والهيكل اليهودي علي يد تيطس الروماني وبعدها تشتت اليهود 
فكانت نبؤه من رب المجد 

والسؤال كان اليهود شهود عيان يوم ان خرب الهيكل اليهودي فلماذا لم يؤمنوا بالسيد المسيح حتي الان؟ 

 والاجابه هي كما الاخ paul iraqe 

سلام المسيح 

*


----------



## شاهير (19 مايو 2018)

*الاخ فؤاد 
مثلا :
في مزمور 2 :7 » 7إِنِّي أُخْبِرُ مِنْ جِهَةِ قَضَاءِ الرَّبِّ: قَالَ لِي: «أَنْتَ ابْنِي، أَنَا الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ. 8اسْأَلْنِي فَأُعْطِيَكَ الأُمَمَ مِيرَاثًا لَكَ، وَأَقَاصِيَ الأَرْضِ مُلْكًا لَكَ. 9تُحَطِّمُهُمْ بِقَضِيبٍ مِنْ حَدِيدٍ. مِثْلَ إِنَاءِ خَزَّافٍ تُكَسِّرُهُمْ». «.


اليهود يعرفون تماما ان هذا المزمور مسياني ولكن فهموه بطريقه خاطئه فهل يعقل أن تكون الارض كلها ميراثا وملكا  لملك واحد ؟ 

المفروض هنا ان يكون الملك ملك روحي وليس مادي 


يقول الاب متي  المسكين في كتاب تاريخ اسرائيل 

“والمُلاحَظ جداً أن تصوير المسيَّا كملك هو في الواقع تصوير مجازي، لأن حكومته حسب النبوَّة تشمل العالم كله، وهو لا يغزو الأُمم ولا يسعى وراءها، ولكن الشعوب تنجذب إليه كما ينجذب الشعب إلى راية خلاصه، وتتبارى الأُمم في طلب ودّه. ومن هذه النبوَّة نستطيع أن نرى مقدار صحة إدراك الأنبياء لأوصاف المسيَّا الروحية وأوصاف الملكوت القادم التي تخلو من التصويرات المادية أو العنصرية الصرف، فعمومية الملكوت واضحة. ولكن لأن الأنبياء أدركوا بالروح أن مجيء المسيَّا وتأسيس الملكوت الآتي سيقع حتماً في صميم الزمان لا في نهايته، بدأوا يصبغون نبواتهم عن الملكوت والمسيَّا بصبغة زمانية يتخللها رنة الأعمال والأوصاف التي تشابه أعمال وتصرفات الملوك المقتدرين، وهذا مما أوقع عامة الشعب والمتعصبين من إسرائيل في الإحساس بأن الملكوت الآتي سيكون مُلكاً زمانياً صرف بأمجاد أرضية، ومَلِكُه سيكون إسرائيلياً مُتعصِّباً لإسرائيليته. 

سلام *


----------



## فؤاد الحزقي (23 مايو 2018)

*اليهود فسروا النبؤات بطريقة خاطئه .. ولم يفهموا النبؤات حول المسيح فلماذا لم يشرحها الانبياء الذين تنبؤا عن المسيح لهم ؟

اعطيكم مثال في انجيل متى 22 :

41 وفيما كان الفريسيون مجتمعين سالهم يسوع: 42 «ماذا تظنون في المسيح؟ ابن من هو؟» قالوا له: «ابن داود». 43 قال لهم: «فكيف يدعوه داود بالروح ربا قائلا: 44 قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني حتى اضع اعداءك موطئا لقدميك؟ 45 فان كان داود يدعوه ربا فكيف يكون ابنه؟» 46 فلم يستطع احد ان يجيبه بكلمة. ومن ذلك اليوم لم يجسر احد ان يساله بتة.

واضح ان اليهود لم يفهموا نبؤة دواد في المزمور :

مز 110: 1 قال الرب لربي اجلس عن يميني حتى اضع اعداءك موطئا لقدميك.

فلماذا لم يشرح داود النبي هذه النبؤة لليهود ؟!

هل لم يكن مطلوب من الانبياء ان يشرحوا النبؤات - اي نبؤات - التي يوحيها الله لهم ؟ 

فالعهد القديم ملئ بالنبؤات ولكن لا نجد ان الانبياء كانوا يشرحوها او يوضحوها !*


----------



## شاهير (1 يونيو 2018)

أخ فؤاد 


  شرح الانبياء لليهود  لا يوجد لها مخطوطات لشرحالانبياء  تناقلها الاجيال المختلفه حتي قدوم السيد المسيح .  والتقليد اليهودي أيضا كان مشافهة وتعرض لانتقاد السيد المسيح نفسه  .
سلام .


----------



## شاهير (9 يونيو 2018)

يقول انجيل يوحنا اصحاح 12 :

 الأصحاح الثاني عشر


1 ثم قبل الفصح بستة أيام أتى يسوع إلى بيت عنيا، حيث كان لعازر الميت الذي أقامه من الأموات

2 فصنعوا له هناك عشاء . وكانت مرثا تخدم، وأما لعازر فكان أحد المتكئين معه

3 فأخذت مريم منا من طيب ناردين خالص كثير الثمن، ودهنت قدمي يسوع، ومسحت قدميه بشعرها، فامتلأ البيت من رائحة الطيب

4 فقال واحد من تلاميذه، وهو يهوذا سمعان الإسخريوطي، المزمع أن يسلمه

5 لماذا لم يبع هذا الطيب بثلاثمئة دينار ويعط للفقراء

6 قال هذا ليس لأنه كان يبالي بالفقراء، بل لأنه كان سارقا، وكان الصندوق عنده، وكان يحمل ما يلقى فيه

7 فقال يسوع: اتركوها إنها ليوم تكفيني قد حفظته

8 لأن الفقراء معكم في كل حين، وأما أنا فلست معكم في كل حين

9 فعلم جمع كثير من اليهود أنه هناك، فجاءوا ليس لأجل يسوع فقط، بل لينظروا أيضا لعازر الذي أقامه من الأموات

10 فتشاور رؤساء الكهنة ليقتلوا لعازر أيضا

11 لأن كثيرين من اليهود كانوا بسببه يذهبون ويؤمنون بيسوع

12 وفي الغد سمع الجمع الكثير الذي جاء إلى العيد أن يسوع آت إلى أورشليم

13 فأخذوا سعوف النخل وخرجوا للقائه، وكانوا يصرخون: أوصنا مبارك الآتي باسم الرب ملك إسرائيل

14 ووجد يسوع جحشا فجلس عليه كما هو مكتوب

15 لا تخافي يا ابنة صهيون. هوذا ملكك يأتي جالسا على جحش أتان

16 وهذه الأمور لم يفهمها تلاميذه أولا، ولكن لما تمجد يسوع، حينئذ تذكروا أن هذه كانت مكتوبة عنه، وأنهم صنعوا هذه له

17 وكان الجمع الذي معه يشهد أنه دعا لعازر من القبر وأقامه من الأموات

18 لهذا أيضا لاقاه الجمع، لأنهم سمعوا أنه كان قد صنع هذه الآية

*19 فقال الفريسيون بعضهم لبعض: انظروا إنكم لا تنفعون شيئا هوذا العالم قد ذهب وراءه*


----------



## عابد يهوه (26 أكتوبر 2018)

شاهير قال:


> *الاخ فؤاد
> 
> تقصد تقول (رفض اليهود أن يكون يسوع هو المسيح ) لانه  ليس المسيا المنتظر  الذي كان في مخيلتهم (كمحرر لهم من الرومان وكملك ارضي يرث مملكة داوود ) وليس الله فكيف كان سيظهر الله لهم بدون جسد ؟
> 
> ...



يو 19: 15فصرخوا: «خذه! خذه! اصلبه!» قال لهم بيلاطس: «ااصلب ملككم؟» اجاب رؤساء الكهنة:«ليس لنا ملك الا قيصر».

فاين ذهب كلام اليهود عن المسيح الملك ؟
هل هو نفاق يهودي ام عناد لمجرد العناد لرفض المسيح !
فاليهود الذين ينتظرون المسيح ملكا يحررهم من الرومان حسب فكرهم فورا نسيوا هذا المعتقد هاتفين ليس لنا ملك الا قيصر !


----------



## صوت الرب (23 نوفمبر 2018)

> السبب الاول : ان يكون لله جسد مادي ورفض اليهود عباده بشر على انه الله


ونحن معهم في ذلك ... فالمسيح قال بكل وضوح بأن الله روح  [فليس لديه اي اعضاء مادية] ... 
لكن المسيحية تؤمن بان الله ظهر في الجسد 
أما السبب الثاني فنحن نؤمن كاليهود بان الله واحد
ولكن هذا الإله الواحد له ثلاثة أقانيم مثل الانسان الواحد الذي فيه روح ونفس وجسد ...


----------



## فؤاد الحزقي (23 نوفمبر 2018)

طالما اليهود لم يفسروا نبؤات المسيح المنتظر على انه الاله المتجسد فكيف يقولوا ان من اسماء المسيح المنتظر ادوناي وهو لقب الهي يطلق على الرب يهوه :







حيرونا معاهم !


----------



## شاهير (11 يناير 2019)

*أخ عابد يهوه 

لا حظ ان الذي أجاب وقال ليس لنا ملك الا قيصر هم رؤساء الكهنه وليس الشعب 

لاحظ ايضا في يوحنا

"فعلم جمع كثير من اليهود أنه هناك فجاءوا ليس لأجل يسوع فقط بل لينظروا أيضًا لعازر الذي أقامه من الأموات. فتشاور رؤساء الكهنة ليقتلوا لعازر أيضًا. لأن كثيرين من اليهود كانوا بسببه يذهبون ويؤمنون بيسوع."

رؤساء الكهنه كانوا يريدون قتل لعازر الذي اقامه المسيح من الاموات 

لاحظ ايضا وعندما أتى الجنود إلى المدينة وأخبروهم بكل ما حدث، قالوا لهم: "قولوا أنتم إن تلاميذه جاءوا ليلًا وسرقوه ونحن نيام" (مت 28: 13)
النقطه الاخيره هي ان المسيح ذهب الي الصليب بارادته ولم يفهم اليهود لماذا هو في هذا الموقف الضعيف امام بيلاطس من حيث الاهانات فتلك الامور تصرفهم عن رؤية ملك لهم 
يعني رؤساء الكهنه بكل الطرق الغير مشروعه ينكروه كملك فمعظم اليهود راوا قوته في  قوة تعاليمه وفي صنع المعجزات  ولما دخل اورشليم استقبلوه فعلا كملك ولكن لما راوا المشهد الاخير تخلوا عن الفكره وتشككوا 

ويكفي رد المسيح علي بيلاطس ( مملكتي ليست من هذا العالم ) فهو ملك سماوي بالمفهوم الروحي وهذا مالم يفهمه اليهود .

سلام


*


----------

